# Springfest 2015 VA Beach who is going?



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey yall Springfest 2015 is going to be on May 2 in VA Beach I was there last year along with Tony and now i want to see who is interested in going or want to go as a group. I know my car will be in the show and will have a fresh new look so who else will be ready?


----------



## Elochai (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm totally down! I haven't been to a good car show in a few years.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Might wanna see if the national Cruze meet is the same weekend...


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Hey that's only an hour from me! I might go. Need to go to a good car show


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sweet sounds good if so im located in NOVA and the date just changed to the first weekend in June!!


----------

